# book about sex, drugs and classical composers



## deadcityradio (Apr 5, 2009)

i saw a book in a shop but had no money at the time to buy it and now cant remember what it was called and was hoping someone here would know it (not that mozart in the jungle one)
It is a classical biography focusing on the rather rock'n'roll lifestyle. 
thanks


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)




----------

